# Strong Rock Outdoors 3-D archery Tournament



## bamaboy (Feb 20, 2015)

Strong Rock Outdoors in Locust Grove Ga. is holding an outdoor ministry 3-D archery shoot on May 2, 2014. These are the classes that will be available for you all to shoot in.

Our Classes Will Be:


*Known 45 - $20 – Max 45yrds White Stake – 290FPS Max- All Known

*Open Trophy - $15  – Max. 45yrds White Stake – 290 FPS Max- All Un-Known 

*Hunter - $15  – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max 40yrds Red Stake – 280 FPS Max- 10 Known 10 Un-Known

*Women’s Hunter - $15  – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 260FPS Max- All Known

*Bow Novice - $15 – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 280 FPS Max- All Un-Known

* Traditional - Max 30 yards Blue Stake, Un-Known,  bring your stick n String and shoot!!

*Youth - $15  – Ages 13 to 14 – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 240 FPS Max.

*Sr. Eagle - $10 – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 230 FPS Max.

*Eagle – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 220 FPS Max.

*Jr. Eagle – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max 15yrds Yellow Stake – 220 FPS Max.

*FUN - $10 - Shoot any stake you want, keep score only if you want, no speed regulation, no yardage regulation, just come and shot for FUN


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 20, 2015)

There might be some minor changes in the classes as we get things figured out. The shoot will take place on Strong Rock Christian Academy campus located in Locust Grove Ga. 

Strong Rock Christian Academy
4200 Strong Rock Parkway, Locust Grove, GA 30248

We look forward to seeing you all there.

Here is the link to the FaceBook event page
https://www.facebook.com/events/684308251670048/


Another link to another event page
https://www.facebook.com/events/948091391882350/


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 25, 2015)

You may want to have a Open Money Class, with a payout. But maybe not. Just an idea.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 1, 2015)

Taylor Co. said:


> You may want to have a Open Money Class, with a payout. But maybe not. Just an idea.



We thought about it but there have not been enough shooters in the past to even have a "Open Money" Class. We are trying to change some things around to get more shooters and may do 2 shoots a season. Thanks for your input, I appreciate it. If we get enough shooters this shoot and can get enough to commit to a shoot in August, we will do an Open Money class.

We have 5 sponsors so far
 #1) Brian BrakeField State Farm, Hampton, Ga.
 #2) We Are Henry Magazine, Mcdonough, Ga.
 #3)T.Wilson Photography, Sunnyside/Griffin, Ga
 #4) Don't Choke Archery, Katy, TX
 #5) Kirby G's restaurant, Mcdonough, Ga


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grea...-in-Locust-Grove-GA/196600937017556?pnref=lhc For becoming our #6 sponsor!!!


----------



## nadams (Mar 29, 2015)

Awesome shoot for a great cause!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 30, 2015)

Looking forward to it! Hope to see a great turn out for a good cause!


----------



## StrongRockOutdoors (Apr 2, 2015)

*Flyer*


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 3, 2015)

ttt


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 6, 2015)

Less than a month away!!! Who all is coming?


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 8, 2015)

May 2, 2015


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 15, 2015)

ttt


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 30, 2015)

Bump !


Saturday May 2nd. Between Mcdonough and Griffin just off 75 s. 

Strong Rock Christian Academy
4200 Strong Rock Parkway, Locust Grove, GA 30248

https://maps.yahoo.com/place/;_ylt=...y, Locust Grove, GA 30248 2908, United States


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 30, 2015)

ttt Come on out and enjoy the day!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm gonna try to make thisun. May need a group to shoot with ?


----------



## BowanaLee (May 1, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> I'm gonna try to make thisun. May need a group to shoot with ?


----------



## BlackEagle (May 1, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


>





They skeered


----------



## BowanaLee (May 2, 2015)

Headed that way !


----------



## alligood729 (May 2, 2015)

Great shoot, tough but fair set. Super folks at Strong Rock. Met some new friends, shot the closest I've ever shot on a long target, 2 5/16" from center. 82yds, I never shoot that far...lol Maybe I should practice more....


----------



## bamaboy (May 2, 2015)

Ok here are the scores

Known 45
 David Alligood 189 3
 Dalton Richardson 2

Open Trophy
 Sean Peacock 196 5
 Adam Lockhart188 5
 Lee Johnson 182 1
 Jeff Coleman173 2
 Daniel Crowe 151 1
 Julius Derico 114 1

Hunter
 Trey Shirah 176 2
 Benny Fennell 169 0
 Frank Palmer 129 0
 Tom Blalock 122 2
 Cooper Thompson 120 1
 Scott Stringfellow 95 0

Women's Hunter
 Kim Parrott 196 6

Bow Novice
 Greyson Higginbotham 155 5
 Shane Butterworth 134 1
 Wes Jones 127 1
 TJ Blalock 92 2

Sr Eagle 
 Jackson Tatum 212 8

Eagle
 Ross Lockhart 137 1 (6 10's)
 Cooper Butterworth 137 1 (4 10's)
 Case Hudgins 94 1
 Mitchell Fincher 86 0
 Maddie Dobbins 58 0

Traditional 
 Preston Maddox 157 2
 Brandon Dobbins 126 2

No shooters in "youth" or "Jr. Eagle"


----------



## bamaboy (May 2, 2015)

The long shot winner was Adam Lockhart, 3/4" from dead center


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (May 2, 2015)

Wooohoooo ROSS Lockhart! !!!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 2, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (May 2, 2015)

Check the score again in k45..I don't want to win cause somebody shot a 2.....lol I'm figurin' it was 2 12's.....lol


----------

